
Why are citizens more interested in marriage laws than divorce laws? - jseliger
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/10/03/why-are-citizens-more-interested-in-marriage-laws-than-divorce-laws/
======
eip
Ask any married person you know if they read the marriage contract before
signing it.

------
ekm2
Because marrying well makes divorce unnecessary?

